# Alberto Ginastera



## Guest (Dec 14, 2021)

A really interesting and talented composer: "Danzas Argentinas". Argerich:






Twelve Preludes:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love his harp concerto


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We have at least one already in the Composers Guestbooks forum:
Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)

I will move these two posts there, and close this one.


----------

